# Nikon D70 oder EOS 300D?



## Xenius (16. Juli 2004)

Halloo,
bin mir nicht sicher welche Kamera ich "nehmen" soll...

Was ratet ihr...? 

Die "preisgünstige" 300D oder die neue D70?


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Hui, das ist ne gute Frage.

Wollte mir gegen Ende des Jahres eine EOS 300D von Canon holen da ich von Canon einfach begeistert bin und diese auch in Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.
Wo liegen die beiden Kameras denn preislich momentan und wie gut kannst du mit beiden umgehn? Was hast du momentan für eine Kamera? (man kauft sich ja normal nicht eine solche Kamera ohne vorher Erfahrung damit zu haben, oder doch?! *g*)

Ich würde einfach mal zum Händler gehen und dort unverbindlich beide testen. Dann siehst du ja mit welcher du besser umgehen kannst und welche besser in der Hand liegt usw.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Xenius (17. Juli 2004)

hmhmhm... hatte vorher die eos 300v, analog mit einigen objektiven und davor eine ältere mechanische slr von minolta, mhhh... hab alles verkauft und steh jetzt nur noch mit dem geld da *lach*

mhh

300D EF18-55mm f/3,5-5,6   ~920€


Nikon D70 Kit 28-80mm	~1.135€

Nikon D70 Kit DX 18-70mm ~1.315€

nunja... die canon hat halt deng ewissen Preisvorteil... mhh,
ist allerdings auch scho ne ganze weile auf dem markt... 

die canon geht halt bis 1/4000sek verschlusszeit und die nikon 1/8000 
von der belichtung her lässt die canon -2 bis + 2 blenden zu und die nikon -5 - +5

fragt sich nur halt wie oft "man" des auch wirklich brauch... .oO( was sollte ich mit 1/8000sek fotografieren )

sonst würd ich bei keiner beider kameras sagen das sie einen definitiven pluspunkt hat, der eben für genau eines der modelle spricht... daher meine frage der entscheidung wegen!


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Ich weiss leider auch nicht was man damit fotographieren sollte. Aber vor allem da du vorher einen Canon hattest würde ich mir wieder eine holen da diese dann sehr viel vertrauter ist auch was das Menü usw. angeht, es sei denn du warst schwer unzufrieden damit. 

Hast du dir denn beide mal angeschaut und mal ein paar Fotos damit gemacht? Bei einem solchen Preis würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal machen. 

Und es stellt sich die Frage ob diese "geringen" Unterschiede auch diesen großen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen. 400 Euro ist ne Menge Geld. Dafür würde sogar noch ein 2tes Objektiv rausspringen


----------



## Xenius (17. Juli 2004)

mh... naja menü...
vorher war halt analog, da kann man wenig parrallelen ziehn *g*
die eos hatte ich mir aber scho im laden angeschaut!

mh, ja schon 400 eur... bei beiden ist noch keine speicherkarte o.ä. dabei... mhh, schwer zu sagen, daher dachte ich frag ich hier halt mal *g*
vielleicht hat der ein oder andere erfahrungen oder kann mir zu einer von beiden raten... =)


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Na ja, Speicherchips sind gar nicht mehr so teuer.

Also ich würde einfach mal in einen Fotoladen gehen und dort fragen. Die haben meist mehr Ahnung als Hobbyfotographen. (keine Kritik!  )
Vor allem schon deshalb, da diese schon beide Kameras ausgiebig getestet haben, was man als Normalverdiener nicht mal gerade so machen kann. Vor allem haben die meisten Vorurteile. Das ist wie bei Mercedes und BMW. Der eine mag das lieber, der andere das, auch wenns meinetwegen schlechter ist.

Eine alternative wäre vielleicht: http://www.Ciao.com

Vielleicht findest du dort ja ein paar interessante Meinungsberichte über die Kameras.

Ich werd erstmal weiter Logik lernen *seufz*

Viel Glück noch bei der Suche nach einem passenden Modell.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Xenius (17. Juli 2004)

hmhmhm danke!
werd wohl beides machen, lesen und im laden schaun, bringt ja alles nix *g*
hab halt nnur so die erfahrung gemacht das die verkäufer in großen geschäften sich selbst nich auskennen und einem dann eh schonmal eher das teurere als das "bessere" bzw. "passendere" verkaufen...


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Deshalb solltest du auch keinen Mediamarkt oder vergleichbares aufsuchen sondern einen richtigen Fotoladen. War dort auch mal und der Verkäufer ist selbst begeisterter Hobbyfotograph und kennt sich dementsprechend auch damit aus und weiss die Vorteile der verschiedenen Cams.

Ich mein, es wird doch irgendjemanden geben der davon Ahnung hat  Sonst würde er wohl keinen Fotoladen betreiben können. Bei Mediamarkt ist das ja etwas anders. Die verkaufen ja echt alles und du hast Recht: Es ist erschreckend wie wenig Ahnung die Verkäufer dort haben. Ich meine, dass sie nicht wissen wie eine Waschmaschiene aufgebaut ist, ist mir klar, aber die meisten könnten dir nicht mal sagen was das Wort CPU bedeutet...peinlich... 

Manuel


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2004)

Also ich hatte eine EOS 300D und hab sie nach 2 Monaten wieder verkauft.
Die Kamera ist wirklich spitze.
Hat aber den selben nachteil wie alle anderen in ihrer Klasse.
Das CCD ist einfach im verhältniss zu den Pixelzahlen zu klein, sobald du dunklere Szenen fotografieren willst macht sich das sehr stark bemerkbar.

Wer allerdings nicht so viel Nachts oder bei Abendlich fotografiert wird bestimmt seine Freude mit dieser Kamera haben.
Ich auf jeden fall bin wieder auf Analog umgestiegen


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Hi Teac!

In wiefern macht sich das denn bemerkbar? Lassen sich dunkle Szenen generell schlecht fotographieren oder zeigt diese das Display nur schlecht an ...

Weil ich würde eigentlich schon sehr gerne Abends fotographieren, da meine IXUS330 das überhaupt gar nicht schafft und alle Bilder immer verschwommen sind  

Gruß,
Manuel


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Es macht sich darin bemerkbar dass bei sehr dunklen Bildern ( zb eine City Skyline nachts ) oft Pixelfehler auftreten.
Und bei schummrigem Licht ( also eher abends ) arbeitet der Autofokus nicht 100% zuverlässig weswegen Bilder des öfteren leicht unscharf werden.

Das ist der Nachteil von diesem unsinnigem Megapixel gehabe der ganzen firmen.
Ich behaupte mit 4 Megapixel würde diese Kamera garantiert besser Bilder bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen machen.

Greetinx Andy


----------



## fraenky (18. Juli 2004)

@Teac, keine Ahnung wie Du Bilder machst aber die Canon D300 macht astreine Nachtaufnahmen.

@Shadow: http://www.dslr-forum.de/ hier ist ein fast zu 100 %iges Canon D10/D300 Forum und nach Registrierung kannste auch die Bilder sehen. 

Ich war vor der selben Frage gestanden und hatte mich vor 2 Monaten für die D300 entschieden. 
Hauptgdrund war klar mein vorhandenes Equipement (Hatte und habe noch die ESO 50 mit ein paar Objektiven)
Alle  perfekt.
Bei der Nikon hätte ich alles neu kaufen müssen.

Natürlich ist die Nikon auch klasse aber wie schon geschrieben für mich wars klar, die Canon D300. Das Kitobjektiv macht nette Fotos, dennoch kommste um weitere Optik nicht drum rum, dto gilt für die Nikon. Bei Nikon ist das DX Kit ein klasse Objektiv, aber 400 Teuros mehr 

LG Frank


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juli 2004)

Also ich mache die Bilder so wie man sie eben macht
Kamera einschalten, draufhalten, focusieren lassen und dann durchdrücken  
Und ich bin nicht der einzigste der dass an der EOS 300D und einigen vergleichbaren Modellen von anderen Herstellern bemängelt hat.

Versuch doch einfach mal Nachts vom örtlichem Fernsehturm aus die Skyline deiner Stadt zu Fotografieren.
Weil logisch solange man den Blitz nutzen kann wird dieses Problem nicht auftreten.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2004)

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond70/

Beim D70 Review werden die beiden auch verglichen:
Datenvergleich 
Bildqualität 1
Bildqualität 2


----------



## Xenius (18. Juli 2004)

joa kenn ich scho die seite, danke nochmal, dachte halt eher an persönliche erfahrungen o.ä. *g danke trotzdem!


----------



## therealcharlie (18. Juli 2004)

DJ teac,leute, die so wie du fotografieren, sollten auch keine dslr verwenden. erstens muss man sich mit der materie vertraut machen, und 2tens am pc nachbearbeiten. das ist eben so.

zur kaufentscheidung: ich hab mir vor kurzem erst die 300d gegönnt, und seit gestern noch das 50er/1.8. Ich wusste, dass keine 'bonbonfarben' und keine top-schärfe aus der cam kommen, aber ich wusste auch, wie man das mit PS korrigiert. 

btw rauscht die d70 bei dunkelheit und auch generell stärker als die canon. liegt am sensor ;-) eine alternative wär auch der xeon-sensor(hab ich das korrekt geschrieben?), den kenn ich nicht, soll aber interessant sein.


----------



## fraenky (22. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _
> *Also ich mache die Bilder so wie man sie eben macht
> Kamera einschalten, draufhalten, focusieren lassen und dann durchdrücken
> Und ich bin nicht der einzigste der dass an der EOS 300D und einigen vergleichbaren Modellen von anderen Herstellern bemängelt hat.
> ...



Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte (bin leider meistens von Montag bis Donnerstag in Hotels)

Na so wird das aber nun wirklich nichts, da würde ich Dir KEINE DSLR empfehlen. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch noch einer der seine Bilderchen in JPG fotografiert und nicht in RAW 

Hab erst einmal Nachtfotos gemacht, ist zwar nicht der Hammer aber reicht um sich einen Eindruck zu schaffen.
Hatte die Kamera da erst 1 Woche und hatte mir eine Kabelfernbedienung selbst gebaut.
Belichtungszeit waren ca. 10 Sekunden.











Ich kann Dir nur den Rat geben Dich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen und nicht eine zu kaufen nur weil das eine SRL ist. Wenn Du keine Lust hast auf EBV dann kauf Dir eine andere und mach damit tolle Fotos aber DSRL ist schon was anderes und verlangt eine Menge Zeit und natürlich auch das Geld. Das Kit ist ein kleiner Anfang und schnell benötigst Du nochmal ein paar tausend Euros um wirklich was draus zu machen.
Ein gutes Objektiv kostet mdst. 400 - 500 Euro und ein Topteil über 1000 €
Du brauchst irgendwann einen Blitz, irgendwann sogar 2 oder 3 davorn  dann ein gutes Stativ, Filter und und und

Sorry Jan aber die Links finde ich Humbug denn sie sind nicht Praxisorientiert. Besser ist es sich die Forenbeiträge durch zu lesen (in den jeweiligen deutschen Boards). Nur so bekommt man Infos welche denn nun die richtige Kam für einen ist, für mich ist dann die Entscheidung auf die D300 gefallen und ich bereue sie auf keinen Fall. Evtl. würde ich im Nachhinein die D10 kaufen aber auch nur Evtl.


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juli 2004)

Wow die Bilder sind besser als ich dachte 

Aber die sind nicht von diesem "Sommer" oder? Denn so einen Himmel hab ich dieses Jahr noch ned gesehn *seufz*

Wieso würdest du dir nun eigentlich eventuell eine D10 kaufen?

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## fraenky (25. Juli 2004)

Ich war auch ganz zufrieden vorallem da es meine ersten Nachtaufnahmen überhaupt waren.
Nein eigentlich falsch, ich hatte mal vor 15 Jahren welche gemacht und als ich den Film retour bekam nach 7 Tagen und nach 20 DM ärmer, war ich geheilt und machte keine mehr weil alle Bilder fürn Ar... waren.

Mit der digitalen Fotografie kommt eben auch das experimentieren wieder. Nachdem ich nun 3 Digikams durch habe und mein Wunsch nach einer SRL größer wurde, hab ich auch ein wenig aufs Geld geachtet. Darum viel die Entscheidung auf die D300.

Die D10 kann einiges mehr. Mich würde da besonders die deutliche höhere Serienbildaufnahme reizen sowie die Spiegelvorauslösung.
Natürlich sollte man klar betonen das die D10 fast 1500 € kostet und das komplett OHNE Objektiv.
Die D300 gibts im Kit um die 950 €. Investiere nochmal 700 € in das 17-40 L sowie 100 € in das 50 mm 1.8 und dann verkaufe das Kit Objektiv bei Ebay ca. 100 € bringt es.

Wie schon gesagt die Entscheidung viel Zugunsten der D300 und ich bereue es nicht.
Immerhin hab ich den Vorteil das ich einen sehr guten Body habe und somit erstmal klasse Fotos machen kann. Die Differenz zur D10 kann ich in gute Optik investieren und irgendwann in 1 - 2 Jahren gibts eh bessere Modelle (Bodys) so das ich meine gute Optik weiterverwenden kann und den D300 Body über Ebay verkloppe.

P.S. Die Bilder sind von diesem Sommer  . Es war DUNKEL ! Das sind Nachtaufnahmen zur blauen Stunde.

Hier die EXIF Daten:
Bild Skyline

Name der gespeicherten Datei
     CRW_0102.CRW
Bezeichnung des Kameramodells
     Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit
     26.05.2004 22:16:56
Aufnahmemodus
     Manuell
Tv (Verschlusszeit)
     12
Av (Blendenzahl)
     5.6
Messmodus
     Integralmessung
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO)
     100
Objektiv
     18.0 - 55.0 mm
Brennweite
     25.0 mm
Bildgröße
     3072x2048
Bildqualität
     RAW
Blitz
     Aus
Weißabgleich
     Auto
AF-Betriebsart
     Manuelle Scharfeinstellung
Parameter
     Kontrast          +1
     Schärfe         +1
     Farbsättigung  +1
     Farbton        Normal

Bild Römer:

Name der gespeicherten Datei
     CRW_0089.CRW
Bezeichnung des Kameramodells
     Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit
     26.05.2004 22:06:26
Aufnahmemodus
     Manuell
Tv (Verschlusszeit)
     8
Av (Blendenzahl)
     5.6
Messmodus
     Integralmessung
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO)
     100
Objektiv
     18.0 - 55.0 mm
Brennweite
     39.0 mm
Bildgröße
     3072x2048
Bildqualität
     RAW
Blitz
     Aus
Weißabgleich
     Auto
AF-Betriebsart
     Manuelle Scharfeinstellung
Parameter
     Kontrast          +1
     Schärfe         +1
     Farbsättigung  +1
     Farbton        Normal

Du siehst hier die Uhrzeit das Datum und die Bildnummer. Ich habe das so eingestellt das ich einen Zähler habe damit ich exakt sehe wieviele Bilder ich mit der D300 aufgenommen habe.
Das 2. war praktisch mein 89. Bild mit der D300. Die ersten 50 waren von meinem Balkon  da musste ich erstmal meine alten Objektive testen.
Alle Bilder sind Rohbilder und nicht bearbeitet. Hier kann man noch ne Menge rausholen vorausgesetzt DU fotografierst im RAW modus.

Mitlerweile mache ich natürlich  schon bessere Pics. Hab nur keine Nightshoots mehr gemacht....bin z.Z. auf dem Portrait Trip.

Achja die Bilder oben wurden mit dem mäßigen Kitobjektiv gemacht 

Liebe Grüße

Frank


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juli 2004)

Danke dir vielmals Frank für deine Mühen!

Du hast mir zum Beispiel sehr viel weiter damit geholfen und ich kann dir was den Preis angeht nur zustimmen, denn das waren auch meine Überlegungen.
Ich werde wohl noch bis zum Ende dieses Jahres warten und mir dann auch eine Canon zulegen.

Weiss jemand ob sich das warten lohnt? Mir wurde mal gesagt das wohl Mitte bis Ende dieses Jahres eine Kameramesse sei und der Preis daher dann sinken könnte (so das er für einen Studenten auch bezahlbar ist *gg*)

Lieben Gruß und danke nochmal,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## fraenky (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *
> Ich werde wohl noch bis zum Ende dieses Jahres warten und mir dann auch eine Canon zulegen.
> Weiss jemand ob sich das warten lohnt? Mir wurde mal gesagt das wohl Mitte bis Ende dieses Jahres eine Kameramesse sei und der Preis daher dann sinken könnte (so das er für einen Studenten auch bezahlbar ist *gg*)
> *



Diese Frage ist leicht zu beantworten:

Willst Du monatelang KEINE Fotos machen ? Dann warte
Willst Du jetzt schon Spaß haben ? Dann kaufe jetzt

Das ist wie mit nem neuen PC. Warte noch ein Jahr und Du bekommst einen der jetzt 1000 € kostet für 600 €. Aber vergiss nicht das es in einem Jahr einen noch besseren gibt der dann halt auch wieder 1000 € kostet.
Würdest Du Dir jetzt noch einen z.B. P4 2.0 GHz Rechner mit ner ATI 9500er für 1000 € kaufen ? Geschweige denn für 600 € 

Wie weit die D300 noch im Preis fällt ist schwer zu sagen, im DSRL Forum gabs dazu auch schon einige Diskussionen....
Zur Zeit ist sie wirklich günstig zu haben. Ich hatte noch 1050 € bezahlt und da gab es sie auch schon für 999 und 949 € bei Inet Händlern. Wollte sie aber dort nicht kaufen 

Wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle viel Glück bei Deiner Entscheidung.

LG Frank


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juli 2004)

Da hast du wohl Recht! Aber ich glaub das halbe Jahr werde ich noch überleben  
Kenne mich mit Kameras nur leider nicht so gut aus und weiss nicht wie schnell diese im Preis sinken. Aber mal schaun, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja wirklich ein besseres Gehäuse für 1000 Euro...das wäre dann aber auch das Maximum was ich für eine Cam ausgeben würde.

Jedenfalls danke nochmal 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

